
The first and final chapters of Orson Welles' complicated career - behoove
http://www.bookforum.com/inprint/022_03/14944
======
blowski
> his first and only masterpiece, Citizen Kane

Only masterpiece? What about The Magnificent Ambersons? Touch of Evil? Chimes
at Midnight? Calling his first film his only masterpiece gives the article a
better story arc, but it's not true.

